# HULU Working Lag Free on Alpha 2 at 480p



## arlindemini (Aug 23, 2011)

Just thought I'd share that the web version of HULU (Not HULU PLUS APP) is working smoothly at 480p on the Touchpad running CM7 Alpha 2 with the settings below:

Uninstall latest Flashplayer
Download and install: Flash 10.3.185.22 Hulufied BRDizzled 
SetCPU overclocked: 192 min to 1728 Max with setting of "ondemand"
Browser: xScope Browser (Settings, user agent: "computer")


----------



## NotTheAndroid (Aug 29, 2011)

You know, it's funny...I logged on tonight to find this exact info! Thanks for posting this...I'll also post my settings...

I installed Flash 10.3.185.22 Hulufied BRDizzled
Did NOT overclock it
Browser Dolphin HD (the version right before 7.0 I believe)

Seems to be working rather smoothly even not overclocked. there is a slight lag, but I noticed this in pretty much anything I play on here, so I'm not sure if overclocking will help. I'll check and see if it does or I'm just picky!

Edit: Yeah, I'm still seeing a slight lag even fully OCed, maybe it's Dolphin? It's still very watchable, very happy to have this! Also, I'm seeing a slight rippling on the top half of the screen, is anyone else seeing this with flash?


----------

